

Recovering speech from vibrations in simple objects - mrbbk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKXOucXB4a8

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8131785](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8131785)

